# L-66 (Gypsey King Tiger Pleco)



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I was origginally planning on getting a plain, old rubber lip pleco. But tonight i decided to do some research on some other types of plecos. I looked on www.liveaquaria.com and found a Gypsey King Tiger Pleco (http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+837+1042&pcatid=1042). I instintly wanted one, but i want to know if it would work in my tank. It is 29 gallons, and is going to have 7 bronze cories, 3 black kuhlii loaches, 2 Rams, and 6-8 cardinl tetras. Will these fish work in this condition. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

also if there is anything else i should know before getting these fish, i would like to know.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

That is a sweet looking fish. I do perfer Pseudacanthicus Leopardus though lol I love the dark ones. http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/aquarium/pseudacanthicus_leopardus.htm


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

we have king tigers in stock at tropic isle. they arent the gypsy, so they will get a bit bigger, but will still be fine in that tank. I think our price is $38.98, and you can get the cardinal tetras while you're there! I want to say 6 for 12.98.

No rams or kuhlis right now, but a big selection of lots of different cories.

but if you go for that one, yes it will work, but ask a local pet store to get it in for you. it will cost you less. that with from LA will cost you at least 60, probably more, after shipping.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I think it would work. However - these are meat eaters, not algae grazers, so make sure you feed him good meaty foods like massivore wafers, sinking pellets, bloodworms, etc.
And include a nice piece of driftwood for him to hide in.

I agree with Justin - shop locally. Uncle Ned's in Millis, Tropic Isle in Framingham, Skipton's in Boston, Lovely Pets in Quincy (etc) should all be able to get you this fish as well as the other fishes on your wishlist.

Looking at that wishlist - I'd probably cycle the tank with the cories and a bacteria booster (like Stability, Safestart, etc) -- they're the most cycle-friendly of your wish-fishes :mrgreen:

If you're in eastern mass I would check out the Boston Aquarium Society. Mid-mass there's a Worcester club I think. Out west, Pioneer Valley Aquarium Society is an awesome club, in the southeast you'd be close to the Tropical Fish Society of Rhode Island (TFSRI for short), and if your in the northeast, the New Hampshire club isn't too far away.

All of those clubs are great sources of local knowledge, info on local stores, and locally raised fish and plants (theres a guy in the Boston club who breeds and sells amazing rams - another guy breeds awesome sterbai cories, just as examples).
And big events like this weekends PVAS auction (http://pvas.net/home/) are great ways to get lots of fish cheap (although its probably too early for your tank) - although the vendors there will have lots of supplies etc as well.

Oh - and Justin - welcome to TI, I didn't know you were there ! Say Hi to Nick for me (and tell him to email me about those nicholsi's - I might have one more male after all...)


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Justin, i think i might go to Tropic isle, the problem is getting there. I look forward to seeing you, if you are there. I know that ic an get the kuhli loaches, cardinals, and cories at my local PS. I will see if i can make it down to get them this weekend. I dont know if i could add the cardinals, cories (i all ready have 2) and plecos at the same time. And i could i put shrimp pellets in for all the fish or just the plecos and cories. And just to make sure, this will work in a 29 gallon, right? 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

"Gypsy" is just a fake name that some retailer has given this fish..the L-66 hypancistris pleco is referred to as the "king tiger"..liveaquaria needed a bigger name is all it is.
i am currently breeding the L-66's.they are primarily carnivorous and prefer temps in the mid to upper 80's.i keep mine at 86-88.they need caves(for the males) and driftwood.and they almost never come out.a slower growing fish that will probably take a couple of years to reach adulthood...but they are a beautiful fish.right now i have about 35 of them.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

So does that mean i would not be able to put 2 in my 29 gallon when i get it? I would really like to be able to breed them as well. Wil this be possible in a 29gallon tank? And i heard they are carnivorous. Is this true and if so, what should i feed them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

So i heard that i shouldnt put them in a tank with the loaches and cardinals. I wont get the cardinals or loaches. Instead should i get harlequin rasboras or zebra danios. The reason for not getting them is that i have heard that the will eat the eggs and i want as many fry to survive as possible. So will either harlequin rasboras or long-fin zebra danios have any threat on the eggs or fry? Also i am willing to get rid of the rams.

Thanks in advance


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I think that with most plecos, the male parent will protect the eggs and fry.

I breed my bristlenoses in with danios and west african cichlids all the time.
But I've never tried L-66.

Which leads to what I was going to ask Lohachata anyway -- how hard have you found these to be to breed ? How hard are they to sex ?
(I know they won't be as easy as ancistris, which are practically livebearer or convict easy, but... I still gotta ask !)


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

not to threadjack, but rich, are you selling any baby albino bn's? my girlfriend is bummed she didnt bid on any at the auction last month.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I know many of you are probably fed up because i have been asking these cichlid questions in chat, well here is more. Other than Rams or Dwarf cichlids, what type of cichlid, that wont eat eggs or fry, could i put in my tank. I know most are very agressive would a pair of red zebras work or maybe a pair of angels or a pair of discus?

Thanks in advance


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok, nevermind. i decide on going with the pair of angels. 

Thanks for all the help you guys


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

justin..if you need any baby ABN,let me know.i have a couple of hundred cruisin around over here.

red..not really "hard" to breed;just a little tricky.
sexing....males will have odontodes along the sides of the back half of the body.and on the front of the pectoral fins.
feed heavily with meaty foods such as bloodworms,small redworms,krill etc.
water temps 84-88F.let the water get junky.no changes;just top off.after 3-4 weeks clean the tank;unplug the heater and do a 30-40% water change.the fresh water should be about 8-10 degrees cooler than the tank water.next morning plug the heater back in.an internal filter of powerhead will be good to create a good current for them.they kind of like the current to come onto the caves.
these fish are very slow growers and do not have big spawns..20-30 or so eggs.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Somebody should probably tell the guys at liveaquaria to update their info on this fish. They say it hasn't been tank bred and that it eats algae.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

So, just to make sure, my plan will work? No one is going to come in a month and say "Woops!! It turns out you can put ny of these fish in your tank. Sorry!"?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

stripe...................what do you want to put in your tank???
you can have angels,loaches(depending on what kind),cories,plecos,dwarf cichlids,cardinal tetras and all kinds of other fish.you can't have them all at the same time in a 29 gallon tank;but you can have a mix of a few kinds.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I want to put in L-66, angels and bronze cories. Others have said this will work. I know the numbers and i think that it will be my final plan. Is this appropriate for me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

the tiger plecos we have are L02, not L66. Sorry bud.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Justin, do you, by any chace, have columbian zebra plecos. i think they are L-121 but i am not sure. I think am giving up on the L-66. Too expensive for my taste.

Thanks in advance


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

oops sorry its actually L129. My bad.

Thanks in advance


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

columbian zebra plecos are not L-121..they are L-129.hypancistris debilittera.
L-121 are peckoltia braueri.
and both of them are not that easy to find.but they are out there.
the prices of many species of plecos are starting to climb because of them being banned from exportation.
the 30 or so L-66 that i have will become a large breeding colony ;which hopefully will be very productive for me.but that is going to take at least another year or so.right now i have 6 males and only 1 female.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

From what i have read, it seems to be a bad idea to get the columbias. They are not good tank mates with other bottom dwellers. But if any one says otherwise, i can get them on live aquaria for $$20.

Thanks in advance


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

we have clown plecos, h. plecostomus, king tiger plecos. we should be getting a shipment in next week at some point. hopefully there will be some plecos.


----------

